# 1967 gto front bucket seat extenders/wood wheel



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

hey all who would be the go to parts company for the correct set of seat track extenders, there are so many.

now I'm toying with a idea to use a wood wheel for my gto, I'm to get my 67 gto delivered this weekend.so I ask who would you go to for the correct wood wheel and mount and horn kit.
thanks again guys..


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

I went with in-line tube on the seat extenders. PM Jetzter on the wheel


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

pontrc said:


> I went with in-line tube on the seat extenders. PM Jetzter on the wheel


Sorry Lou i misspelled my buddy’s name Jetzster


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

thanks for the good info


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

pontrc said:


> I went with in-line tube on the seat extenders. PM Jetzter on the wheel


just looked nothing are you sure that company only makes tubing stuff do you have a part # ty


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Lou see conv


----------



## lou (Aug 7, 2021)

Jetzster said:


> Lou see conv


hello I don't understand ty


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry Lou, Try the parts place


----------

